# Netzteil kaputt?



## Moleman (10. April 2004)

Tag zusammen.

Grad eben habe ich an meinem PC mein CD-Rom Laufwerk abgestöpselt da es kaputt is nachdem ich den PC wieder anschalten wollte erschien kein Bild auf dem Monitor also schlatete ich den PC wieder ab. Hinten am Netzteil sah ich einen Schiebeknopf auf dem man zwischen 115V und 230V umschalten konnte ich schob den einfach ma weiter auf 115V plötzlich kam son komisches geräusch als ich den pc dann wideer anmachen wollte kam kein Ton mehr...

Ist dsa Netzteil nun komplett kaputt? Was kann ich machen´?

Durchgebrannt kanns net sein...stinkt net!....

mfg

Mole


----------



## Moleman (10. April 2004)

hat denn keiner eine idee?

bidde ist wirklich dringend



sry für doppelpost


----------



## alphamaenchen (10. April 2004)

*es gibt wie immer viele möglichkeiten*

1. wenn kein bild kommt nachdem du das CD-Romlaufwerk entfernt hast dann kommt das eventuell von der grafikkarte oder fährt der pc überhaupt nicht hoch ?
und dass kein ton kommt kann normalerweise auch nicht von netztel kommen sondern von der soundkarte. fährt der pc wieder hoch? weil du sagtest dass kein sound kommmt beschreib mal näher wie weit dein pc kommt !


----------



## server (10. April 2004)

Das Netzteil ist kaputt. Es muss nicht immer stinken, es reicht schon, wenn es einen Kondensator oder was weiss man, was da halt so alles drinnen ist, zerstört.

Das Netzteil ist im Prinzip ein komplizierter Transformator, bei dem du auf der einen Seite normalerweise 230V und auf der anderen Seite 12 V hast.
Die Spannung wird also nach unten transformiert, im selben Verhältniss wird der Strom nach oben transformiert.

Das Verhältniss Strom mal Spannung muss immer gleich sein.
Wenn du jetzt auf 115Volt stellst, transformierst du wieder mit einem entsprechenden Verhältniss (für welches ein Netzteil gebaut ist).
Da das Netzteil aber bei 115V auch nur für 115V gebaut ist und nicht für 230, transformiert es im alten Verhältniss, wodurch Ausgangsspannung und Strom nicht mehr stimmen.


----------



## Moleman (10. April 2004)

joah ich hab dsa ding grad ebn mal ausgebaut und aufgemacht aus einem dieser größeren kegel ist ne komische flüssigkeit ausgelaufn de stinkt wie sau....

also wird das netzteil wohl kaputt sein


trtzdm danke 

Mole


----------



## server (10. April 2004)

Hi,

Ja, bei der Flüssigkeit handelt es sich wahrscheinlich um ein Elektrolyt aus einem Elektrolytkondensator. *g*


----------

